# LG Flatron L194WT TFT geht nicht mehr an :\



## R1c0 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal wünsch ich euch allen ein frohes Fest und schöne Weihnachten 

Jetzt zum eigentlichen:

Ich besitze seit ca. 15 Monaten ein "LG Flatron L194WT" der gestern auch noch einwandfrei funktionierte. Ich hab ihn dann nach dem arbeiten ausgeschalten und heute Morgen wollte ich ihn wieder anschalten aber es regt sich nichts, der TFT bleibt einfach aus, kein Bild und keine LEDs leuchten 

Wenn ich den Netzstecker abzieh und wieder ansteck dann blinkt die Power-LED kurz auf und das wars dann.

In anderen Foren hab ich gelesen das man mal die Steckdose wechseln soll, so kurios wie es klinkt aber bei manchen hat es funktioniert aber bei mir leider nicht, das Dingens will nicht mehr angehen 

Ich hab jetzt einen anderen Monitor in betrieb, es kann also nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen.

Gestern lief ja noch alles und komische gerüche ala durchgeschmort riech ich am Gerät nicht.

Hat evtl. jemand eine Ahnung was es noch sein könnte ?

Danke jetzt schonmal 

Frohe Weihnachten o/


----------

